
Don't be evil - thibautg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil
======
mtgx
> A study from the Jaffe Food Allergy Institute at New York's Mount Sinai
> hospital found that from 1997 to 2008, peanut allergies tripled from
> 1-in-250 children to 1-in-70.

Someone who has more knowledge in biology correct me if I'm wrong, but it's
virtually impossible for this to be "hereditary" issue with such a drastic
change in such a small amount of time, right?

I think it's much more likely to be something either related to diet (the
types of foods found in the supermarket) or environmental (local
pollution/dirty water, etc sources causing it).

